
Machines that suck CO₂ from the air might be cheaper than we thought - gustaf
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/06/machines-that-suck-co%E2%82%82-from-the-air-might-be-cheaper-than-we-thought/
======
f_allwein
How do these machines compare to trees? I understand those are good at
removing CO2 from the atmosphere as well.

~~~
gustaf
This one is removing CO2 from the atmosphere

